# PCI- Karte einsetzen?!



## CentaX (1. Februar 2008)

*PCI- Karte verkantet?!*

Moin,
Meine Terratec HT PCI ist heut gekommen.
Also gewartet bis sie 'normal' warm war und probiert sie einzusetzen...
Ich habs in 2 PCI Slots probiert.
Auf der rechten Seite geht sie total einfach rein, links hängt sie, wenn noch ca. 3 mm fehlen 
Allerdings sind alle Stifte im PCI Slot oben, falls ihr wisst, was ich meine... Die kleinen Metallteile in den oberen Löchern des PCI Slots sind alle oben (außer die bei den Kerben^^)
Festschrauben kann man sie so auch nicht 
Sie klemmt so, als wenn sie sich irgendwo verkantet hätte, raus ist sie auch nicht so einfach zu kriegen...
Ich hab das Gigabyte P35-DS3P und das A+ Windtunnel...
Hier sind ein paar Bilder davon:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unten die TV Karte, oben die WLAN Karte...
Man kann hier sehen dass sie nicht ganz dran ist.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal.
Hier die Blende:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam bin ich ziemlich verzweifelt und wünschte mir ich hätt sie mir nie gekauft 
Ich hab den Rechner natürlich nicht angeschaltet, als die Karte drin war...

Mainboard zum testen wäre auf dem Dachboden, allerdings war vadder erst heute da oben, also würde es wieder gemaule geben 

Mainboardausbau ist so gut wie unmöglich... never touch a running system.
Aus diesem Grund war schon einmal ein Mainboard fürn a**** 
Ich hab links schon ziemlich doll gegengedrückt... ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter 


Tipps?
Nach oben und unten kippen klappt nicht, ich kann sie zwar kippen, der Effekt bleibt aber der gleiche... :\

E: Sieht so aus als wenn die Blende 'vorne' (da wo die schraublöcher sind) ca. 1mm weit absteht... 'hinten' liegt sie an...


----------



## CentaX (3. Februar 2008)

Da ich das Teil ja wahrscheinlich zurückschicken werde und das sehr bald passieren wird, pushe ich das hier mal...


----------



## Triple-Y (3. Februar 2008)

das Belch ist identisch mit den anderen Blenden??

hatte son Problem auch mal. hab das Mainbord etwas hoch gezogen und die Karten runtergedrückt.. dann hats gepasst.


----------



## darkniz (3. Februar 2008)

Hast du mal versucht, sie links zuerst reinzustecken? Liegt die Karte vielleicht auf dem Mainboard auf?

Vielleicht sieht es auf dem Bild nur so aus, aber kann es sein, das der Anschluss am Gehäuse anliegt und deshalb die Karte nicht komplett reinpasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (3. Februar 2008)

Links zuerst reinstecken klappt nicht, sie scheint da wirklich verkantet zu sein...
Im Vergleich zu meriner Nanoxia Lüftersteuerung ist das teil exakt gleich lang (http://www.modding-factory.net/tests/id114/1/7_2.jpg)
Das dünnere Teil links ist sogar noch 1mm schmaler.
Sie liegt auch nicht auf dem Mainboard oder so auf... es ist mir echt ein Rätsel


----------



## CentaX (4. Februar 2008)

Uff. Geschafft. Blende abgemacht und es funktioniert...
An dem Anschluss lags nicht...


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

hat sich erledigt


----------

